# a plămânilor



## 盲人瞎馬

are un potenţial uriaş ca medicament inhalat pentru a restabili reacţia imună a plămânilor
are un potenţial uriaş ca medicament inhalat pentru a restabili reacţia imună plămânilor

What's the difference between these 2 sentences and why is "a" necessary? It's supposedly wrong without it.


----------



## jazyk

Yes, it's wrong without it. 

Genitiv


----------



## irinet

This particle you are asking about plays the similar role as the English 'of' does in the following example: _The reaction of my lungs was nasty. (whose reaction is that?)_


----------



## 盲人瞎馬

jazyk said:


> Yes, it's wrong without it.
> 
> Genitiv



Thanks.


----------



## irinet

Without 'a'  it would be similar to the ' lung reaction'😄 but a new word came along, which is the modifier - imune'.


----------



## farscape

You could  use this construction with a different meaning  though : "o reacție imună plămânilor" 😊


----------



## irinet

Now, see the difference with the noun 'reacția' vs 'o reacție'. That's a linguistic trap indeed.


----------

